# Great chicken!



## Captain Morgan (Oct 10, 2006)

Ingredients:
1 whole chicken (weight is dependent on how many servings are required) 
1 large lemon, cut into half the round direction not lengthwise
1 sprig of rosemary
salt and pepper or lemon pepper to taste 
butter or olive oil, whichever you prefer

Heat oven to 350 degrees

Rub butter or oil over the skin of the chicken until it is completely coated 

Take a knife and gently separate the skin from the breast meat;  

Slide lemon halves under the skin with the peel side up. 
This way the juice from the lemon halves will coat the breast meat during cooking.

Season skin of chicken to your preference. 

Place sprig of rosemary into the chicken.

Cover and place in oven for 30-45 minutes. 

Remove cover and continue to roast until juices run clear,

basting every 15-20 minutes, depending on the size of the bird.

If you've followed these steps correctly, your chicken should look like the one in the picture.

Bon Appetit!


----------



## Gary in VA (Oct 10, 2006)

BEER BOOB Chicken... I did a couple like that once but didnt take pictures cause i musta loosened too much skin.. the boobs were a little uneven and kinda saggy....


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 10, 2006)

probably an old bird.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Oct 10, 2006)

Some people like hangers. Still nice and tender ya know.


----------



## allie (Oct 10, 2006)

That one is hilarious!  I bet it tastes good but the pic is the best part. LOL


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Oct 10, 2006)

Great creativity there Jim. I have done a few of those in the past for poker night. Nice touch with the head!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 10, 2006)

Didn't invent this one...it was emailed to me.


----------



## Griff (Oct 10, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Didn't invent this one...it was emailed to me.



*WHAT ??* You're not claiming you invented this. Cap'n call 911. You've taken leave of your senses.

Griff


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 10, 2006)

Maybe I emailed it to myself...hard to remember.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Oct 10, 2006)

BARNEY! Give me the bullet.


----------



## Unity (Oct 10, 2006)

Well, y'all _said_ you like food porn.  :roll: 

--John  8) 
(Exceptional artistry, Cap'n.   )


----------



## bigwheel (Oct 10, 2006)

How did you get the nipples on it?

bigwheel


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 10, 2006)

Next time I cook a chicken........she will look like that


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 10, 2006)

I dated a girl that looked like that once!


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 10, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> I dated a girl that looked like that once!


Big boobs, crispy & a funny looking head?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 10, 2006)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> How did you get the nipples on it?
> 
> bigwheel



Find a lemon with a good nipply point on both ends...cut in half, and
tenderly place both lemon ends, nipple out, under the skin.
Or find a well endowed chicken.


----------



## bigwheel (Oct 10, 2006)

ahhh ok..thought maybe them was a coupla seeds which had been super glued into the propa position. You just too much of a smarty pants to look for lemons with built in antonomical correctness.  Im impressed. 

bigwheel


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Oct 11, 2006)

Geesh bigwheel, Your sure a dumb Texan.   And you call me a dumb Yankee?   
P.S. How's Fred?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 11, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup!


----------



## allie (Oct 11, 2006)

I showed the pic to Les last night and he pointed out something that I am just amazed no one else noticed!  That chicken is lactating!  Look at the drip under the left "breast" and you'll see it, too! LOL


----------



## Green Hornet (Oct 11, 2006)

That is one HOT chick!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 11, 2006)

allie said:
			
		

> I showed the pic to Les last night and he pointed out something that I am just amazed no one else noticed!  That chicken is lactating!  Look at the drip under the left "breast" and you'll see it, too! LOL



That's cappy's saliva!


----------



## bigwheel (Oct 11, 2006)

Fred is doing fine. He in the backyard safely behind the driveway gate and two broke down cars so he aint gonna be easy to swipe.  Prob fire him up around T-day to see if he stills knows how to cook..lessen I can talk the warden into Turkey rotessed on the gas grill. 

bigwheel




			
				Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Geesh bigwheel, Your sure a dumb Texan.   And you call me a dumb Yankee?
> P.S. How's Fred?


----------



## bigwheel (Oct 11, 2006)

Hmmm...I always heard that stuff tastes good in coffee and got a lot of vitamins etc. Now I aint sure chicken lactation works the same way. 

bigwheel




			
				allie said:
			
		

> I showed the pic to Les last night and he pointed out something that I am just amazed no one else noticed!  That chicken is lactating!  Look at the drip under the left "breast" and you'll see it, too! LOL


----------



## allie (Oct 12, 2006)

All I gotta say BW is YUCK!  I know it's good stuff for babies but can not imagine using it myself!


----------

